# where do you keep YOUR tank?



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

Anyone keep their tank in their bedroom? I am thinking about moving it in here, but I'm worried about noise and such. If yes, please post what size!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i keep mine in my bedroom...its about 8ft away from my bed...and i sleep just fine its a 30G..


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i have 2 tanks in my room my 135 and my 30g the 30 is silent and the 135 is kinda loud.. the wetdry filter is the only thing really noisy and im still able to sleep through it


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

mine is in my room. 55gallon, quiet as a mouse, the other tank for the feeders is the noisey one, the spinner on the filter is messed up and havent bought a new one. coolest thing is that tank is at the end of my bed so i can sit there reading books for college and look over and see my fishey, whats better then that?


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I keep all my tanks in the basement. I use to have them in my bedroom, but during the summer months the water temp would get too high.


----------



## Loppdawg69 (Nov 13, 2003)

I keep three in my room..25 tall, 70 tall and an eclipse 6 (hehe fry tank) all very quiet, yet all are filtered by canisters except for the eclipse.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I keep my 20 gallon with 2 4-5 inch RBP's about 2 feet from my bed. Mine don't bother me much. let them settle in maybe if they are new. what size of tank do you have?


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

Ahhh, the canister filter may be the key. I planned on having an Emperor 400.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Bedroom.. The women love it when I say it is a piranha and I stick my hand in there..Usin stereotypes to my advantage daily..


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I keep both of my tanks in my family room.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Both my tanks are in my room. My piranha tank is about a foot and a half from my bed. Would be fun if 1 jumped out into my bed in the middle of the night lol! 1 of my filter impeller is warped and it grinds pretty loud. I have only woke up like twice or three times from it but its some times hard to fall alseep Sense i have 2 filters if the 1 that is grinding woke me up i will just get all pissed off in the middle of the night stomp around punch my filter and unplug it haha.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

my tank is in my room but my wet/dry is pretty quiet so all i hear is the sound of water pouring into the overflow box.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I keep my 100g in my room and my 180g in the living room.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I keep my P tank in my office, canlt keep it in the living room were I live, best kept hidden


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I keep my 60 in my room. It doesnt bother me at all. My 180g is loud as hell but its in the office


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I think ur tank should be in the place where u spend most of ur time!!!! AS for noisy, well that comes with whatever hardware u buy! U have topay for silence in this world!! U couls always turn the filter off overnight as long as u remember to turn on when u get up!!

My opinion any1 agree??


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i have my 2 tanks in my bedroom with 4 filters running and splashing the water it drives my wife mad but i sleep through the night ! sooon to have another next few months gonna get a new tank for 3 cariba !!!! my bedroom has a concrete floor so can really load up with tanks ...just







gotta get rid of some of the furniture !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

I've got the 30 and the 55 gallons in the room, the filters were a little noisy till i raised two of them so there was a waterfall effect, now the sounds of trickling water sooth me to sleep...very zen. :smile:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

got mine in my office too, which now looks like a small time low budget LFS. I got my 94g (main tank), 15g (hospital tank currently with patients), and my 5g luo han tank.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mine is on my dresser and on my mini dresser. both are 4' close to my bed and on a second floor and they are a 75 and a 30 breeder. both are quiet if you keep the water level high so it is not spashing everywhere.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 20 on my countertop, 75 gal by my tv, another 20 and 10 in a redundant doorway to nowhere, 125 in adjacent room, 75 and 20 on stairwell ledge and my 190 is in my basement. basically everywhere.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i could not have a tank in my bedroom the g/f would not allow it.
my 85g is in my living room so i can watch them whilst watching the tv and my 20g is in my dining room but soon to be moved to my living room under my 85g when my stand is made
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I have 2 tanks in my room....
135 and 90 gallon...
there is really no noise until the 90 gallon runs low on water from evaporation..
i just fill it up and the noise is gone...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

my 125 and 55 in my basement... a tight setup


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I only have My 90G saltwater tank in my room. The Rest of em are scattered around the house. I LOVE going to sleep to the sound of the water.... very soothing


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I have 2 tanks in my room....
> 135 and 90 gallon...
> there is really no noise until the 90 gallon runs low on water from evaporation..
> i just fill it up and the noise is gone...


 yup me too........hate that ish...........i got a 100g and 40g in my room.....doesnt bother me but thinking about a canister for extra quietness.........


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 tanks in my room....
> ...


 Canisters are sweet...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

you have a overhang or a canister harley????
i'm gonna go down to LA in a week and my far-distant cousin owns a LFS gonna hook me up........he said filstar canister he can get for me at a deal


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> you have a overhang or a canister harley????
> i'm gonna go down to LA in a week and my far-distant cousin owns a LFS gonna hook me up........he said filstar canister he can get for me at a deal


 I got 2 fluval 404's and a Hot Magnum Delux on my 135 gallon....
and I have a fluval 304 on my 90 ....
i love them...








Filstar are sweet(xp3's) ...I would have them but I kinda get a good deal on the fluvals.... :smile:


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

harley........well i have ac500 and rio800 on my 100g and feel as though it's under-filtering..........man was also thinking about that ehiem with the built in heater.......







.............but it's like 300..........i'll see what i can do.......evap water does kinda bother me sometimes.............that freaking dripping noise


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> harley........well i have ac500 and rio800 on my 100g and feel as though it's under-filtering..........man was also thinking about that ehiem with the built in heater.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forgot to metion that there are also 2 emp 400's on the 135 and 2 penguin 330 's on the 90 gallon...
I love overfiltering...I hate when my water aint crystal clear.....Kinda ignorant about it








Also I like that the fluvals give off current also ...
filstar xp3's are the sh*t ....

Drip Drip Drip...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea i use to have the habit of overfiltering on my other tanks, but this tank i've been setting up the decor and canopy and stand.......and now the filteration.......the ac500 works perfectly fine for my 100g.......i use to have a ac300 on there too.........but thought it was pointless.......plus it was more drip drip drip noise........but after i get a canister i'm thinking about dropping the overhang from the tank........plus get a better top to cut-own on the evap on the tank.......i lose about 15-20% water a week!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> yea i use to have the habit of overfiltering on my other tanks, but this tank i've been setting up the decor and canopy and stand.......and now the filteration.......the ac500 works perfectly fine for my 100g.......i use to have a ac300 on there too.........but thought it was pointless.......plus it was more drip drip drip noise........but after i get a canister i'm thinking about dropping the overhang from the tank........plus get a better top to cut-own on the evap on the tank.......i lose about 15-20% water a week!!!!


 Man I know what you mean i am forever filling up my 90 gallon ...but my 135 never loses water the way my 90 does...
sounds like you have a great set-up going on .....Def. add those cannisters ..they are great ...


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mine goes in the dining room. It's a 125 so it really can't go in many places.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

schin101 said:


> Mine goes in the dining room. It's a 125 so it really can't go in many places.


 never say never or cant...........enough money and you can do anything









thanks harley...............but i still envy your setup


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> thanks harley...............but i still envy your setup


Thanks man...






















Your's aint to bad yourself now...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > thanks harley...............but i still envy your setup
> ...


 what about mine
















i use a canister on my 75 and aint going back anytime soon. i love the currnet it produces for my little reds. just enough.









but man i cant wait till i get a 125 for my 7 reds in the summer or maybe sooner


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet lu once you hit the three digit tank club let me and harley know.............then u can be cool juss like us J/K.............


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > nigaphan said:
> ...


 sweets....You know you Da Man....








Love your set-up...







and all your crazy Ideas...


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Right now i have my 20g in my room a 10 in my dinning room and i just set up a 75 in a spare room. When the 75 is done cycling the fish from the 20 are going into the 75, And then my 20 and 10 are getting moved into the room with the 75 and ill have my fish room.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

I GOTTA 55 IN MY ROOM...WHENEVER IT GETS TOO LOUD I JUST FILL IT UP WITH MORE WATER...WHEN I CANT SLEEP AT NIGHT I JUST STARE AT MY P'S HAHA


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I have 3 tanks in my room, A 55g with an AC500 and an EMP400, a 20g with an emp400 and a ten gallong with a small ac filter. My room is pretty small too. It took some getting used to but the noise actually helps me fall asleep now, its very calming, plus i love when my 11 inch rhom watches me while i sleep, its so creepy.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I keep my 55gal in the living room...My 30gal and 20gal are both on an entertainment center turned fish tank stand in my bedroom..


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I have my 160 gallons and a 20 gallons tank in the living room, and another 20 gallon in my bedroom. And I sleep like an angel...


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

i keep my 100g in the living room and my 30g in the entertainment room.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

75 Gallon tank and my room is puny. It helps me sleep actually, and if I am tired during the day I will lay down and watch my fish which helps me nap. I had them downstairs for a while, but after nearly beating some kids ass for putting a beer on top of my tank's canopy during a party, I decided it had to go to my room. It's great in your room :nod:

Joe


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i have 5 tank soon to be 6. i have one in my family room in basement thats a 125g a 55g in the kitchen. another 55g in my bedroom. i think it makes me sleep better the sound of running water. 30g in my living room soon to be for sale. a 75g in my garage waiting to be setup as soon as i get my stuff from big als. and the 6 one is 75g that i have been trying to make myself its coming along good. got oak frame made just got to put glass in. thinking about moving all my tanks except 125g in to a storage room in my basement oh yeah i have a 15g feeder tank too.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

i wish i was a fish..


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I keep a 55g at the church in my office. Very relaxing....until I have a stressful day, then I get 12 feeders and drop them in







(Yes I do feed my P's more often then when I am stressed







)

I have a fluval 404, and had never used one before this one, and I swear by it. It is wonderful! Very quiet, nice water flow, and eveyone comments on how clear my water is. Keep in mind, I have never used anything else, so it could be crap and I would have no idea









Jeffrey


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I keep all 3 of my tanks in my bedroom...I'm in an apartment for now,so I'm short on space.I have a 20,30, and a 55.I actually like the little amount of noise from them.


----------

